# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  When to remove formwork?

## vGolfer

I formed up a small area around an old pond and have filled with a sand/cement mix. It was quite shallow so that's why I used the mix. 
Just wondering how long before it's safe to remove the formwork? 
Thanks

----------


## Bloss

> I formed up a small area around an old pond and have filled with a sand/cement mix. It was quite shallow so that's why I used the mix. 
> Just wondering how long before it's safe to remove the formwork? 
> Thanks

  A small area is best to be left as long as you can - 7 days would be good. Keep the concrete damp as that will improve curing (hardening). Really depends how vulnerable it is to damage by tripping or by some other mechanical means - if it is out of the way and not at risk then the formwork could come off next day. It will remain 'green' therefore soft and subject to easy damage until it fully cures at around 28 days or so.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## vGolfer

Excellent...thanks Bloss. I've got 2 little kids...so maybe best to leave until next weekend.

----------


## Bloss

> Excellent...thanks Bloss. I've got 2 little kids...

  Maybe the formwork should be permanent then . . .  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

A shallow sand and cement mix! and your hoping it wont crack? 
I hope it was a strong mix.

----------


## vGolfer

> Sand and cement mix? why didn't you do a concrete mix?

  Some of the area to be filled was only a centimetre or so thick. How can you use concrete to get a smooth finish? Don't you get all the rocks and pebbles in it?

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

> Some of the area to be filled was only a centimetre or so thick. How can you use concrete to get a smooth finish? Don't you get all the rocks and pebbles in it?

  Normally if I had to do a slab that thin I would use an Eppirez epoxy/sand mix. If you made your sand cement mix say 50:50 you may be OK ....but I think it will crack.. :Frown:

----------


## Terrian

> Some of the area to be filled was only a centimetre or so thick. How can you use concrete to get a smooth finish? Don't you get all the rocks and pebbles in it?

  use 7mm agg rather than 14mm agg.

----------


## vGolfer

Thanks guys...probably should have done all this research before I went ahead and did it!

----------


## Bloss

> Thanks guys...probably should have done all this research before I went ahead and did it!

  nah don't worry keep it in proportion - it's a bit of infill around a pond in a garden.What you've done is fine. I'd be careful with your big boots, but it'll last a few years at least and at worst might get few cracks. Probably cost you a little bit of time and the mix. If it cracks and you decide you want a more permanent job then - go ahead and do it. In the meantime relax and smell the roses - and admire your work. . .  :Biggrin:

----------

